# admiró/admiraba toda la vida



## Magmod

¿Cuál son las frases correctas?:
Ella admiró a Einstein toda su vida.
Ella admiraba a Einstein toda su vida.
Ella admiró a Einstein toda la vida.
Toda mi vida quería tener un piano
Toda mi vida quise tener un piano


----------



## javialacarga

La primera y la quinta. La tercera supongo que también, pero yo no la diría.


----------



## Magmod

Pero en mi libro gramatical la cuarta es correcta 

¿ Cuál es la diferencia entre la vida y su vida en la segunda y tercera frases ?


----------



## ana_bgs

Ella admiró a Einstein toda su vida.
Ella admiraba a Einstein toda su vida.
Ella admiró a Einstein toda la vida.
Toda mi vida quería tener un piano.
Toda mi vida quise tener un piano.
La cuarta es incorrecta, diga lo que diga tu libro gramatical.

La diferencia entre "su vida" y "la vida" es ínfima, es decir, que significan casi lo mismo, pero "toda su vida" quiere decir literalmente "her whole life" y "toda la vida" es más una expresión, una frase hecha que quiere decir "for a very very long time".

En general, puedes utiliar las dos formas indistintamente, ¡la que más te guste y punto!


----------



## javialacarga

Vaya, si no había visto el nuevo mensaje. Puedes usar tanto "toda su vida" como "toda la vida", solo que la segunda es una expresión un poco más indefinida. En este caso yo diría "toda su vida", pero cualquiera de las dos sirve.


----------



## caniho

Magmod said:


> ¿Cuál son las frases correctas?:
> 
> Ella admiró a Einstein toda su vida. (She's dead)
> 
> Ella admiraba a Einstein toda su vida.
> Ella admiró a Einstein toda la vida. (Just like 1)
> 
> Toda mi vida quería tener un piano
> Toda mi vida quise tener un piano



About the last one, I would understand 'toda mi vida' as 'siempre', that is, for a long time in the past, but not relevant any longer, otherwise you'd use the perfect tense: _Toda mi vida he querido tener un piano_.


----------



## Magmod

caniho said:


> Ella admiró a Einstein toda su vida. (She's dead)


Muchas gracias a todos por responder 

¿Cómo escribirías la frase para distinguir que la vida es de Einstein o de la mujer?


Mi intento:

Ella admiró a Einstein toda su vida de la primera
Ella admiró a Einstein toda su vida de la segunda


----------



## javialacarga

En este caso no habría mucha duda, pues (por el contexto) sería bastante extravagante pensar que el "su" se refiere a Einstein. Si quisiese explicitarlo, diría algo como "Ella admiró a Einstein durante toda la vida de este", "Ella admiró a Einstein hasta que este murió", o "Ella admiró a Einstein hasta la muerte de este", pero insisto en que en este caso concreto no tiene mucho sentido.

De todas formas, si te fijas, el concepto es extraño, en tanto que al decir "ella admiró a Einstein durante toda la vida (de Einstein)" parece que se esté dando a entender que tras su muerte dejó de admirarle, como si hubiese dejado de ser digno de admiración.


----------



## Magmod

javialacarga said:


> En este caso no habría mucha duda, pues (por el contexto) sería bastante extravagante pensar que el "su" se refiere a Einstein.


Claro, muchas gracias javialacarga


----------



## scorpio1984

all of these five options are not correct if she's alive. I would say: 
- "Ha admirado a Einstein toda su vida"/"Ha admirado a Einstein toda la vida", but the first option "toda SU vida" is more emphatic, you know?.
- "Toda mi vida he querido un piano" (If I still want the piano)
or 
- "Toda mi vida quise un piano" (If now I don't want a piano any more.)

And as for what you said about what to say to distinguish if it's her life or Einstein's life I'd say:

- REFERING TO "HIS" LIFE: Ella admiró a Einstein hasta que éste murió (for instance. Now I used "admiró" 'cause the action is finished, because he's dead. It would be like "She admired Einstein until his death")
- REFERING TO "HER" LIFE: what I told you first in the case she's alive. If she's dead you can say " toda su vida admiró a Einstein". 

do you understand me? If you have any questions about it, please tell me!

see you!


----------



## Magmod

Muchas gracias por responder Scorpio 1984 

Pero ¿por qué en mi libro gramatical la cuarta es correcta?


----------



## scorpio1984

Magmod said:


> Muchas gracias por responder Scorpio 1984
> 
> Pero ¿por qué en mi libro gramatical la cuarta es correcta?


 
Unfortunately I know why, because it has just happened to me but with English: Like you I thought grammar was objective, that is to say, that the grammar rules were the same for everyone, but I've reliazed it's not like that. How did I know it? Because I was looking for several books and asking a lot of people to study and, therefore, learn as much as I could. But out of the blue I saw some contradictions between them, and it puzzled me so much. Even some teachers of mine disagreed with Cambridge Grammar Book!!! I couldn't believe it. But then I spoke to another english teacher and she said that, unfortunately, the grammar... depens on every book, on every teacher... So I understand you, I've found some contradictions too... But, I'd advise you that, before getting crazy about that, you ask someone who knows a lot about spanish grammar. And then, you decide. Like I did, I spoke to that last teacher and she made me understand a lot of things...

(please correct me if I've made some mistakes in english!)

see you!!


----------



## Magmod

scorpio1984 said:


> Unfortunately I know why, because it has just happened to me but with English: Like you I thought grammar was objective, that is to say, that the grammar rules were the same for everyone, but I've reliazed it's not like that. How did I know it? Because I was looking for several books and asking a lot of people to study and, therefore, learn as much as I could. But out of the blue I saw some contradictions between them, and it puzzled me so much. Even some teachers of mine disagreed with Cambridge Grammar Book!!! I couldn't believe it. But then I spoke to another english teacher and she said that, unfortunately, the grammar... depends on every book, on every teacher... So I understand you, I've found some contradictions too... But, I'd advise you that, before getting crazyannoyed about that, you ask someone who knows a lot about Spanish grammar. And then, you decide. Like I did, I spoke to that last teacher and she made me understand a lot of things...
> 
> (please correct me if I've made some mistakes in English!)
> 
> see you!!



Muchas gracias Scorpio por tu consejo útil 

Todos quienes han respondido han dicho que la cuarta es incorrecta diga lo que diga mi libro gramatical.
Por eso estoy satisfecho que la cuarta debe ser incorrecta.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿No depende del contexto?

Como una frase aislada si la persona está viva, se dice "toda la vida quiso un piano"/"toda la vida ha querido un piano", pero también se puede decir "toda la vida quería un piano, pero por fin cuando su abuelita se lo regaló, le pareció demasiado difícil de tocar. Ahora se siente allí solo en el cuarto sin que nadie lo toque.

No duden en corregirme los errores

Gracias de antemano


----------



## XiaoRoel

No puedes usar el imperfecto con el CC _toda mi vida_ que tiene un principio fijo y un final pasado, presente o futuro (según contexto). El imperfecto por ser precisamente de aspecto imperfectivo es un pasado muy amplio que nunca se usa cuando se contempla el comienzo y el final de la acción.
Aunque imperfectivo, podrías usar el pospretérito, y mucho mejor el pospretérito compuesto perfectivo: _admiraría_ y _habría admirado_, como futuros del pasado del sujeto de la oración.
El pretérito perfecto compuesto _ha admirado_ también se podría usar, y el pluscuamperfecto de indicativo _había admirado_ y subjuntivo _hubiese admirado_.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Así que en este contexto sería "quise", ¿verdad? ¿Con "ayer" se puede usar "quería"? 

toda la vida *quise/ayer quería* un piano, pero por fin cuando su abuelita se lo regaló, le pareció demasiado difícil de tocar. Ahora se siente allí solo en el cuarto sin que nadie lo toque.


Gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

Con _ayer_ sí, *ayer quería*.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

¿También sería posible en ese contexto decir "ayer quiso"? Con "quería" como siempre uno se enfoca en la duración mientras con "quiso" uno se enfoca en el final?

Gracias


----------



## scorpio1984

Magmod said:


> Muchas gracias Scorpio por tu consejo útil
> 
> Todos quienes han respondido han dicho que la cuarta es incorrecta diga lo que diga mi libro gramatical.
> Por eso estoy satisfecho que la cuarta debe ser incorrecta.


 
sobre lo que me has corregido tengo una duda!: en la frase que pone lo de "getting crazy", que tu me has tachado "crazy"... yo me referia a que "antes de volverte loco con todo esto...", no podria utilizar en este caso "getting crazy" ?? porque??? porque segun tengo entendido "get crazy" existe... :S Gracias!


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

Sí, se puede decir así, con tal de que la persona entienda que es broma, porque si no se puede enfadar. 

¿También me podrías decir si *se puede decir tanto ayer quería/quiso* un piano, pero por fin cuando su abuelita se lo regaló, le pareció demasiado difícil de tocar. Ahora se siente allí solo en el cuarto sin que nadie lo toque.?
Con "quería" como siempre uno se enfoca en la duración mientras con "quiso" uno se enfoca en el final?

Espero que te sirva

Saludos


----------



## abuelito

caniho said:


> About the last one, I would understand 'toda mi vida' as 'siempre', that is, for a long time in the past, but not relevant any longer, otherwise you'd use the perfect tense: _Toda mi vida he querido tener un piano_.


 
¿Pero se usa 'siempre' no requiere el imperfecto?  como:

Yo siempre quería (tener) un piano.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

Yo siempre quería un piano=I always used to want a piano
Yo siempre quise un piano=I always wanted a piano

Así lo veo yo.

A ver qué dicen los demás


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Yo siempre *quise* (tener) un piano._ 
Se puede usar el imperfecto y otros tiempo de pasado o perfectos. Ahora bien, lo más habitual, si no hay más intención que la informativa, con _siempre_ es la elección del _pretérito_ _perfecto indefinido_.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias. ¿También me podrías decir si *se puede decir tanto ayer quería/quiso* un piano, pero por fin cuando su abuelita se lo regaló, le pareció demasiado difícil de tocar. Ahora se siente allí solo en el cuarto sin que nadie lo toque.?
Con "quería" como siempre uno se enfoca en la duración mientras con "quiso" uno se enfoca en el final?

Gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo usaría *quería* y *ayer* _tras el verbo_. Pero puedes usar _quiso_. En ambos casos _ayer_ tras el verbo y en vez de _pero_, *y* (correlativo tras expresiones con el intensivo _tanto_, adquiere valor adversativo)


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## scorpio1984

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola:
> 
> Sí, se puede decir así, con tal de que la persona entienda que es broma, porque si no se puede enfadar.
> 
> ¿También me podrías decir si *se puede decir tanto ayer quería/quiso* un piano, pero por fin cuando su abuelita se lo regaló, le pareció demasiado difícil de tocar. Ahora se siente allí solo en el cuarto sin que nadie lo toque.?
> Con "quería" como siempre uno se enfoca en la duración mientras con "quiso" uno se enfoca en el final?
> 
> Espero que te sirva
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola! yo no lo veo muy claro que las dos sean correctas... a mí me suena mejor "ayer quería un piano, pero cuando por fin su abuelita se lo regaló, le pareció demasiado difícil de tocar." por cierto, no entiendo esto de "ahora se siente allí solo en el cuarto sin que nadie lo toque "...con "siente" a quien te refieres, al piano o al niño? i a que te refieres a "sentarse" o a "sentir" (=feel)??

Si alguien más te puede dar su opinión estará bien, porque sinceramente yo no lo veo muy claro lo del quiso/quería... lo siento..


----------



## XiaoRoel

El que *se siente solo* es el *piano* evidentemente una cosa es se siente (_subjuntivo_) de _sentarse_, y otra se siente (_indicativo_) de _sentirse_. Aquí un _subjuntivo de sentarse no tendría ningún sentido_. *Piano* está personificado para ser el sujeto (contextual) de _sentirse_.


----------



## scorpio1984

XiaoRoel said:


> El que *se siente solo* es el *piano* evidentemente una cosa es se siente (_subjuntivo_) de _sentarse_, y otra se siente (_indicativo_) de _sentirse_. Aquí un _subjuntivo de sentarse no tendría ningún sentido_. *Piano* está personificado para ser el sujeto (contextual) de _sentirse_.


 
ya, bueno, yo no tampoco le veía mucho sentido al hecho de que el piano se sienta solo, sinceramente.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Perdon, quería decir que el piano se sentaba solo, es decir que nadie lo tocaba.

Saludos


----------

